# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Logesyndroom

## hugovw1

zijn er andere mogelijkheden dan een operatie om het logesyndroom of compartimentsyndroom te genezen.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je iets aan volgende artikels??
Klik op de link;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10537

----------

